# Standing Rock Res...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has any stories.... good/bad about hunting here.

Wondering what are the draw odds and what not.

Just looking for some info is all...

Feel free to PM if you dont want to discuss on here.

Thanks


----------

